# Ashton Kutchers Twitter-Account gehackt



## Newsfeed (3 März 2011)

Die fehlende Verschlüsselung der Twitter-Kommunikation hat mit Ashton Kutcher ein prominentes Opfer gefunden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

